# Renting



## blondidi (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there, this is the first time on here for me. What a great site it is and lots of info. My husband Dave and me want to come out to either Benelmadena or Cyprus when we both retire. In a few years. We really only want to do long term rent for a year to see where we like before we buy. Any ideas of how much it costs and what is included in the rent. Much appreciated. Diane xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

blondidi said:


> Hi there, this is the first time on here for me. What a great site it is and lots of info. My husband Dave and me want to come out to either Benelmadena or Cyprus when we both retire. In a few years. We really only want to do long term rent for a year to see where we like before we buy. Any ideas of how much it costs and what is included in the rent. Much appreciated. Diane xx


Hi Diane

That depends on what you rent really. Rentals are from about €450 and usually exclude utilities, although you can get some capped bills deals with some renters.


----------



## blondidi (Mar 18, 2008)

Thankyou very much for your quick reply. That is quite cheap isnt it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

blondidi said:


> Thankyou very much for your quick reply. That is quite cheap isnt it.



Compared to the UK for sure. My daughter has a two bedroom flat over there for £500 a month


----------



## blondidi (Mar 18, 2008)

Will the £500 be long term too?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

blondidi said:


> Will the £500 be long term too?


Sorry, you misunderstand. I meant that my daughter pays that in the UK.

I am sending you a pm


----------

